# 5 Muley bucks



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 19, 2015)

Just had to pull over and get out to mush a few shots of these really tall mostly 2x2 muley bucks. A couple may have that 3rd point forming but it's hard to tell from my shots. Thay need to be atleast 1in long to be counted.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 19, 2015)

One of two that came by for a little better view


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 19, 2015)

Then the next one brought his girlfriend with him


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 19, 2015)

Just one more shot that's nice just to bad it was overcast and not a nice sunny day


----------



## GAGE (Dec 19, 2015)

The animals and scenery you post is amazing, thank you for sharing!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 20, 2015)

Mighty fine captures Mike.  They would lighten up reasonably well in post-processing.  Good job!


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 20, 2015)

Very nice pics.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2015)

How is the meat of MD taste compared to a WT deer?
Oh beautiful shots by the way!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 20, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> How is the meat of MD taste compared to a WT deer?
> Oh beautiful shots by the way!



BOG there is a little difference but it mostly depends on the feed they're getting I think. Muleys are more into the sage brush especially in the winter where it's their main brows but if you get one that's hanging around Alfalfa or green Winter wheat field there's not a lot of deifference then.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> BOG there is a little difference but it mostly depends on the feed they're getting I think. Muleys are more into the sage brush especially in the winter where it's their main brows but if you get one that's hanging around Alfalfa or green Winter wheat field there's not a lot of deifference then.



Yep that would make a difference. 
Merry Christmas brother!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 22, 2015)

Whoa, whatta cool looking hefty husky big bodied bachelor group of muleys.  Thx for posting, Mike.


----------

